# My arbor press mods



## sloppy (Jun 7, 2011)

I picked up a 1ton arbor press a few weeks ago. I needed to punch some holes in spring steel, I was using a hand punch and well My hands were getting tired 

So I went to HF and picked this thing up on sale.




First order of buisness was to get a hole in here..



This was somewhat of a dilema I have a very small drill press(on my list of things that needs upgraded) and I had just purchased a 7x10 lathe. I figured no way I could fit the quill in either of those to make a nice center hole.. I made some calls had the use of a large lathe lined up it fell threw and here is plan B.
I cut a quick plate out and mounted it on the lathe where the compound was at.
I then got the old cheapy drill press vice off the welding bench.


I centered it all up and drilled away..




and fit was pretty good..





While i had it all tore down I also made this little mod. removed the bottom couple teeth with the old angle grinder to make the press ratchet.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I got the idea for the ratchet from a youtube video.. pretty good idea..
[video=youtube;tFfx2_bj104] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFfx2_bj104 [/video]

well all in all I am pretty happy with now owning this little tool its came in handy several times now..










View attachment Picture129.jpg


----------



## sloppy (Jun 10, 2011)

Well the ratchet Idea was not mine so I wont take credit for it.. But thanks..  and it really does solve the issue of handle placement.. 

Looks like your pic is dead, or I cant see it anyway..


----------



## sloppy (Jun 11, 2011)

What size is that press??


----------



## jallenc1111 (Feb 15, 2013)

Very nice idea, I think I might do that myself


----------



## randyjaco (Feb 15, 2013)

Clever idea, but it is a lot easier to weld an old 1/2" drive socket to the pinion and attach a long handle ratchet wrench to the socket.

Randy


----------



## darkzero (Feb 17, 2013)

I really like that ratcheting mod. Definitely going to have to do that to mine. I've seen people adapt drill chucks to the end of the arbor to allow easier holding of different size pins but I always though it might take up too much valuable space on these small presses.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 6, 2015)

I love the idea of changeable upper dies. 

I have a part I make which requires a number of press operations, I've been playing with the idea of putting four 1/2" holes (to hold the lower units) and changing the upper units of the operations, running 10 or 20 pieces through each operation then changing the upper die and running the second operation, etc. My press is already bored to .501 to accommodate the upper dies.


----------



## Andre (Feb 6, 2015)

There is a locking collar on the other side of the pinion, keep is loose of off to remove the pinion and preposition it when needed. No tooth extractions needed!


----------



## NodakGary (Feb 11, 2015)

That is a very neat idea.  I don't have my arbor press mounted to the table so it is a pain to have the handle positioned vertically when I need to apply some pressure to it.  Thanks for posting that.
NodakGary


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 11, 2015)

I keep my 1 ton Grizzly press C-clamped to the table when it's in use. otherwise it lives under the work bench. Another mod, I've mounted a block of Aluminum to the back of the top of the ram, drilled and tapped it for a 5/16 threaded rod to use as a depth stop. If I'm bending a number of pieces of music wire, I can maintain a consistent angle that way. Yes, there's a set screw on the threaded rod to keep it from wandering.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks like a good idea for speed. The disadvantage I see is if you're pressing a large piece, and you need that extra 1/2". I just keep the pinion retainer loose. IMHO.


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 5, 2018)

You can also build a box open on one end that will slide up over your arbor
with a hole drilled in the bottom of the box to accept punches. Make a thick 
bottom  and add a set screw for the punches and one to hold the box on the
arbor.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 5, 2018)

I have the same press and modified mine to use for stamping leather and punching holes . It's sitting under the edge of my hospital bed right in reach , also a dremel drill press my whole leather working set up is close at hand but the big sewing machine is in the garage . Most things are hand sewn by me . Even made scabards tooled dyed and finished . The cutting for me is the hardest , no table top to do lay out on. 
Handy little press , you'll find many ways to use it . My wish is for a large one with the ratchet type lever . 
Back in 1975 I worked in a control valve company . Hand brooaching  Hand wheels for the valves was about the worse job I ever had there. I was hired to run the turret lathe but got lots of other things added. Oh well it's all learning anyway .


----------

